# Hopkins spoon



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Got a couple hopkins spoons -1 no equal and a Shorty- to try, how do you fasten them to your line? They sure don't have much action. though better then a split shot. I did catch a couple saugeyes on them, I added a bit of a twister tail. Was just wondering if they needed a swivel. Thanks


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

The Hopkins is best tied directly to the line. Everybody uses these simple spoons in in the at the Outer Banks, with Sting Silvers. The look very much like the silver sided baitfish down there. Never tried them in our Ohio waters, be we sure do slay the Spanish Mackerel and Blues down there with them. (On my way down first of June!)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a split ring or a snap without a swivel so the spoon can work freely. Cast it and start lifting the rod in a steady rythem. Make sure you keep some tension on the line when allowing the spoon to settle. The object is to have the spoon fall and flutter horizontally. work it so it just contacts the bottom prior to the next lifting motion. Super deadly on saugeye and walleye.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ditto what the short one said.they also can be productive when vertical jigging.a minnie head added to the treble can up the odds at times also.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

shortdrify hit the nail on the head. I started useing them last year. A guy I meet showed me how to use them to catch stripers. I catch everything on them now that I know how to use them saugeye ,walleye, white bass I even caught a big bluegill on one last fall. there alwsome bait right out of the pack . good luck and have fun with them.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

One last tip...change the hook to a high quality wide-gap treble hook. The ones that come on it are for saltwater and are not as sharp.


----------

